# Creaking sound while breaking at low speeds



## akshayas1986 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey

I have a 2001 Altima that seems to create a creaking sound when I brake a low speeds or turn the steering wheel to extreme directions. Its like the sound when you open a door with rusted joints.

Anyway first, my struts were in terrible shape, so I replaced them. The noise did not go away. Then I was told I need to replace lower ball joints. It went away and now it was back again. Then I was told I need to replace sway bar links and it went away and now its back again. Now we just discovered that the CV boot is ripped apart and it has been throwing grease all over the place (I saw the picture of it as well).

1. From what people have described, CV boots click clack not creak. So do you think the noise is from CV boot/joint?
2. Now that the boot is all open and got know how long it has been open, should I replace just the boot or the boot + joint?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you have alloy wheels or steel wheels with full wheel covers? If it's the latter, try removing the wheel covers and drive the vehicle and see if the noise goes away. 2000 and 2001 Altimas had a lot of creaking issues because of the factory wheel covers "back in the day" that could often sound like a suspension creak. I think there was even a TSB on it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

akshayas1986 said:


> 1. From what people have described, CV boots click clack not creak. So do you think the noise is from CV boot/joint?
> 2. Now that the boot is all open and got know how long it has been open, should I replace just the boot or the boot + joint?


If the boot has been torn open for a long time, then there's a good chance the the CV joint is worn. If so, it should be replaced. You'll have to look at the CV joint itself to see if it's dry and has dirt it it.


----------

